# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με καταγραφικό Vido Αt AU-DVRS-08LA

## telisgh

Καλησπερίζω την κοινότητα! Τις προάλλες έπιασα στα χέρια μου ένα καταγραφικό που είχε καμμένο τροφοδοτικό το οποίο τ' άλλαξα αλλά καθώς το βάζω στη πρίζα κάνει ένα μπιμ το μπαζεράκι στιγμιαία. Δείχνει ότι ξεκινά, ανάβει ένα μπλε ledaki αλλά δεν δείχνει κάποια άλλη ανταπόκριση στο πινακά του ούτε και στην τηλεόραση. Το μοντέλο συγκεκριμένα είναι αυτό http://www.vido-europe.com/products_...5&pcategory=10
Καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορώ να κοιτάξω? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

